# Do I look like a creep?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

females look at me weird, like they are uncomfortable around me, I just look emotionless and just stare straight making sure not to make eye contact so I won't make them feel uncomfortable and I have nothing to say to them, once I walked inside the building and some girl saw me and she looked startled like I was about to shoot up the place and she even jumped a little, I look really depressed and really pissed off at the job, I just HATE being there so much, so much I won't be there for the rest of the week, I don't want to be there after the end of May, I really don't. But it's like I have to find another job, the only other job I can find that is for me is doing something from home in my room but I don't know what that is, I get annoyed when people I don't like are around me and I'm being forced to work with them, only a few I actually like and respect, but a few I can't stand like obnoxious loud people who don't mind their business and can annoy me just by standing there watching me talk, loud people who like to impress others by saying out loud so everyone to hear what they would do to another person, talking about their personal problems like they are big shots, I seriously can't stand those people, I especially make females uncomfortable, I don't need a girlfriend, I have my mom


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

that last sentence, tho


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I just look emotionless and just stare straight making sure not to make eye contact so I won't make them feel uncomfortable
> 
> I look really depressed and really pissed off at the job,


You don't look like a creep. You _sound_ like a creep though. Also, ^That is why they act weird and creeped out around you.



MobiusX said:


> I don't need a girlfriend, I have my mom


And that is why you sound like a creep, among various other things you have said in the past. Like jacking off to some girls handwriting.

Just being totally blunt here, yeah.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

When other men start saying your behavior is creepy it's time to reevaluate your behavior big time...


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Nonsensical said:


> When other men start saying your behavior is creepy it's time to reevaluate your behavior big time...


When other men ON THIS SITE of all places too.. lol

I'll agree and say he doesn't look like a creep too much. He IS a creep. I suppose that's fine as long as he's not hurting anyone though.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

You look fine OP, but you're emotionally unhealthy and it's hurting you.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No, you just look depressed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nah, you look like a big hot Latin papi chulo. I can understand that last sentence though. Must be awesome to have your mom's boob land on your face.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rating threads are forbbiden. It will be locked or removed for spamming.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am reporting everyone who said yes.


----------

